# Venting!



## neener92 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, I had to vent somewhere! So, my blue heeler was SUPPOSED to have blue heeler puppies! Nope, of course not, cause that's was I was expecting/wanted. 

Anywho, around Thanksgiving my female heeler came in heat, right? Well, I put my male heeler in with her and he bred her, then, I got up to the barn to let him out and my other dog who's a lab mix thing was in with her! LOCKED TOGETHER! I wanted one stinkin' litter of heeler babies out of my male cause he's a dang good dog, otherwise she would have been spayed! If Boog (the lab thing) hadn't been killed my bear hunters I might be doing him myself.....I promise I'm kidding, a little...maybe. Ugh, I'm so mad! Seriously they couldn't have come out yellow heeler looking, why black?!
Anyone want puppies....please they are free and what-not!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Of course I want some but, I've already got 2.  


I had a great blue healer mix along time ago. He was the best dog....


----------



## greybeard (Jan 26, 2012)

I've had both healer and labs--both are great breeds, and my old healer Spot (nickname=buzzsaw) was the best, but he evidently got his feelings hurt  when we took in a stray female, about to drop pups a couple months ago, and he r-u-n-n-o-f-t. 
We keep the ph # of all the area 'no kill' shelters and were able to find homes for the 6 male pups that the  stray dropped on us as well as the momma dog. I'm down to one dog now, and will probably stay that way for awile. Good luck with your new "herd".


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 26, 2012)

Best way to get rid of mix puppies that you don't want?  Advertise them for $35 a piece! 

 My sister used to breed dachshunds and miniature schnauzers but usually not together....until there was a breeding accident.  A litter of the ugliest puppies you ever saw were created and she advertised them as such.....called them ugly right in the ad, told about their parentage and offered them for $35.  She had so many calls she was amazed...and sold each and every pup within a matter of days.  

This was before the craze for "designer" dogs and these were simply considered mutts...and ugly mutts at that.  

The fact remains, people place value on things they have to buy and little value on "free" dogs.  Charge a small fee and see how quickly they are adopted.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 26, 2012)

I did that with the last litter...also supposed to be pb heelers. $10 each sold them in a week! I'm just sad they aren't out of my blue heeler male.


----------

